# [solved] BSOD - Windows 7 x64 - 0x0000009F



## xmenotux (Feb 23, 2011)

Please help me with my BSOD. This is a new computer 

· OS - Windows 7
· 64 bit ?
· Windows 7 only system ever installed (new computer)
· I purchased a retail version and they installed it for me
· 1 week old
· OS was installed about two weeks ago
· i7-950 overclocked to 3.6Ghz
· Dual GTX-570 SLI config
· Asus Sabertooth Motherboard
· Corsair 850watt power supply

Below is an image of the BSOD I get. It says DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
*** STOP: 0X00000009f (0X0000000000000003, 0xfffffa8008566060, 0xfffff80000b9c518,0xfffffa8006fe3010)
and it appears minimum 1 to 2 times a day.

http://pendragonrocks.com/photo.JPG


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD*

Hi - 

*21* BSODs in the last 6 days.

The 1st 2 drivers named probable cause in every BSOD. The 3rd - known to cause BSODs.

```
[FONT=lucida console]AiCharger.sys     Wed May 05 04:37:36 2010 (4BE12E50)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]danew.sys         Tue Mar 23 04:37:33 2010 (4BA87DCD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]RTCore64.sys      Wed May 25 02:39:12 [COLOR=red]2005[/COLOR] (42941D90)[/FONT]
```
Update/ remove drivers/ devices - or replace device (mouse).

http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#AiCharger.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#danew.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#RTCore64.sys 


Your OC Ratio = 1.7 - return to factory defaults -

```
[FONT=lucida console]  Processor may be overclocked![/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Expected Frequency: [COLOR=red]3070[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Actual Frequency:     3310[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU  950  @ 3.07GHz"[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]MaxSpeed:     3070[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]CurrentSpeed: 3310[/FONT]
```
If BSODs persist after all above items taken care of, run the Driver Verifier -- Driver Verifier - sysnative.com - MVP


Windbg Logs
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgrif..._jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgrif...riff2_.txt.zip


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 20:03:14.751 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 1:58:08.004[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08566060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`0948cc10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 04:27:08.471 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 2:33:20.642[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`088a6060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`057dca90[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 01:45:15.610 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 7:23:35.670[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08730060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`06fe3010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Feb 22 16:28:42.441 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 6:41:05.611[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08358060 fffff800`04a6d518 fffffa80`08b2d8d0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Feb 22 04:34:32.431 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 2:41:35.602[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07d8d060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`06110c10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Feb 22 01:52:27.338 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 5:56:20.508[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07e2e440 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`07e6ba60[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Feb 21 19:55:36.731 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:48.902[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for danew.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for danew.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : danew.sys ( danew+6da )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_danew+6da[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Feb 21 19:50:20.097 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:29.268[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for danew.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for danew.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : danew.sys ( danew+6da )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_danew+6da[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Feb 21 19:09:29.155 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:36.326[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for danew.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for danew.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : danew.sys ( danew+6da )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_danew+6da[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Feb 21 18:40:52.493 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 4:36:20.664[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`06cf2060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`05a91010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Feb 21 14:03:52.440 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 6:53:20.611[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  SC2.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07b93060 fffff800`04a6d748 fffffa80`05cb3c10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Feb 21 05:22:29.611 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 1:01:35.781[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07e1d060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`05b03c10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Feb 21 04:19:45.760 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 2:23:05.931[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07d64060 fffff800`04a62518 fffffa80`09d24010[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Feb 21 01:56:00.885 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 2:57:35.945[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07cfa060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`099d17a0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sun Feb 20 22:57:54.422 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 3:05:54.001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42ba5 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41287_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+42ba5[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00041287 00007a80`05f9f65a 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sun Feb 20 16:51:30.750 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 16:14:20.696[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07cac060 fffff800`04a6d518 fffffa80`05d48c10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sun Feb 20 03:36:12.468 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 7:28:35.639[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07b5a060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`07524c10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sat Feb 19 20:07:06.920 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.091[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+19e36 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k+19e36[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000003B[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`c000001d fffff960`00019e36 fffff880`057e5de0 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sat Feb 19 06:11:58.291 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 4:44:35.462[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07ccf060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`08c37a10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Feb 18 21:00:34.604 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 5:19:05.775[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`06684060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`05ddcc10[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Feb 18 01:26:37.587 2011 (GMT-5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 1:38:05.758[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_AiCharger.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000009F[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07b18060 fffff800`00b9c518 fffffa80`054c6ac0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]SystemProductName = System Product Name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]        J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.sysnative.com"][COLOR=#000033][U]www.sysnative.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## xmenotux (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: BSOD*

Wow, thanks. I had actually run driver verifier overnight and blue-screened. I'll try removing these drivers and see if it helps. I guess I just have to open my asus mobo and deathadder mouse in device manager and click remove drivers, and then just uninstall msi afterburner?

I can't just delete the files right?


----------



## xmenotux (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: BSOD*

I think you can close this thread now. It's been two days since I blue screened. It seems the offending driver was aicharger.sys. Thanks so much for helping me identify the problem. You're a real life saver.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to hear system is BSOD-free. Thanks for posting back w/ solution.

Good Luck to you.

jcgriff2

`


----------

